# Leak locating equipment.



## Pro Plumber (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm in the market for leak locating and pipe locating equipment. I'm hoping to get some good advise on what's good and user friendly. My main interest will be to find under slab and water service leaks. I specialize in residential plumbing services. All advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

For locating lines and such I hear the Rigid Navi-track is outstanding. I'm about to start a leak detectionnnn business and for the money I think this is about the best deal out there. http://www.simplyleakdetection.biz/leak-detection-equipment-for-sale.html. I have seen it for 1000.00

I used this model at a previous company and it worked pretty good. You would be better off to find one with the cup at the end, but they are pretty expensive.


----------



## plainjmper (Apr 3, 2012)

Goldak sells an OK unit for listening. Rigid Navitrac for pipe tracing and camera locating.:thumbsup:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

navitrac is the way to go if you can afford it , I have it with our camera equipment . Real easy to use and real accurate.


----------

